# Rubrikat > Emigracioni >  Bashkimi Evropian: "Kartë Blu" për emigrantët e talentuar

## Albo

*"Kartë Blu" për emigrantët e talentuar*

Projekti lejon të huajt e kualifikuar të jetojnë e punojnë në BE

Komisioni Evropian pritet të propozojë hedhjen në qarkullim të një Karte Blu për emigrantët e arsimuar, sipas modelit të Kartës së Gjelbër (Green Card) në Shtetet e Bashkuara. Karta do të lejonte personat e kualifikuar dhe familjet e tyre që të jetojnë dhe punojnë brenda BE-së. Bashkimi Evropian ka nevojë për 20 milionë emigrantë të kualifikuar gjatë 20 viteve në vazhdim sepse ka boshllëqe të mëdha në fushën e inxhinierisë dhe teknologjisë kompjuterike. Korrespondentët thonë se një tjetër qëllim i këtij propozimi është ai i thithjes së trurit dhe parandalimit të emigrimit të tij në SHBA. Në Bruksel thonë se plani është i diskutueshëm dhe disa vende do ta kundërshtojnë atë. Kritikët gjithashtu druajnë se përpjekjet e Evropës për të marrë më të mirën e mundshme dhe për të lënë pjesën tjetër do të nxisin ikjen e trurit nga vendet më të varfra. Britania e Madhe, Irlanda dhe Danimarka mund të votojnë kundër, por vendet e tjera anëtare të Bashkimit Evropian janë pro kësaj iniciative. Ministrat britanikë thonë zyrtarisht se po e studiojnë këtë propozim, por korrespondentët thonë se nuk pritet ta mbështesin idenë dhe preferojnë në të kundërt zhvillimin e një sistemi pikësh. Sipas propozimit, Karta Blu do të bënte të mundur që mbajtësit e saj dhe familjet e tyre të jetojnë, punojnë dhe udhëtojnë nëpër vendet e BE-së. Në mënyrë që një person të fitojë kartën, duhet të paraqesë një diplomë të njohur, të ketë të paktën tre vjet eksperiencë profesionale dhe ofertë për një vend të caktuar pune. "Në mënyrë që të mbështetet dhe inkurajohet rritja ekonomike në BE, është thelbësore për Evropën që të shndërrohet në një magnet për personat e arsimuar dhe të kualifikuar", në një deklaratë për shtyp të Komisionit Evropian. E për ta bërë këtë, BE duhet të prezantohet në një front të bashkuar dhe jo të aplikojë politika të ndryshme emigracioni për secilin vend anëtar. Plani do të duhet të miratohet nga çdo vend anëtar, në mënyrë që të hyjë në fuqi. Disa politikanë në Holandë dhe Gjermani janë kundër dhe qeveria austriake e ka dënuar planin si "një centralizim i vërtetë". Ka ndërkohë tensione reale mes politikanëve në tërë Evropën, pasi shumë qeveri e dinë se zgjedhësit e tyre janë të shqetësuar për emigracionin, ndërsa bizneset thonë se ata nuk do të ishin në gjendje të funksiononin pa aftësitë e të diplomuarve nga India apo Kina. Sipas propozimit, çdo vend do të vendosë për çdo vit kuota numerike për pranimin e punëtorëve me Kartën Blu. Sipas statistikave, në Australi emigrantët përbëjnë 9.9 për qind të punëtorëve të kualifikuar, në SHBA 3.2 për qind dhe në Kanada 7.3 për qind. Në Evropë, kjo shifër është vetëm 2.3 për qind. Dhe pikërisht në Evropë, pas rreth 40 vjetësh, një e treta e qytetarëve do ti ketë kaluar të 65 vjetët, çka sigurisht do të duhet të kompensohet me të ardhur të rinj, nga jashtë bllokut. Madje edhe në një ekonomi të re, siç është ajo e Polonisë, mungon krahu i punës, por edhe truri: miliona polakë kanë emigruar jashtë vendit dhe vetëm në vitin e fundit sipërmarrjet lokale kanë provuar të punësojnë punonjës të kualifikuar, por nuk kanë mundur ti gjejnë. Por, me Kartën Blu, inxhinierët elektronikë, kirurgët apo laborantët nga vende të ndryshme, përfshirë edhe ato më të varfra, mund të zgjedhin mes Milanos, Frankfurtit apo Brukselit, nën perspektivën e një jete më të mirë. Karta mund të lëshohet nëpërmjet procedurave speciale brenda një muaji. E nuk do të jetë vetëm një dokument burokratik: sepse do ti japë mbajtësit të saj të drejtën e një page të pëlqyeshme, të paktën trefishin e asaj që mund të merret në një numër vendesh, si edhe që ofron të gjitha të drejtat që gëzojnë punonjësit vendas, si atë të sigurimit social, apo anëtarësimit në një sindikatë. Mbi të gjitha, Karta Blu do të lejojë bashkimin familjar pa shumë formalitete. "Evropa hapet kështu për talentin dhe meritën, në konkurrencë me SHBA, Kanadanë dhe Australinë", shpjegon zëvendëspresidenti i komisionit, Franko Fratini, arkitekt dhe ndërmjetësues i iniciativës. "Madje unë besoj se Karta Blu mund të jetë edhe më tërheqëse se Karta e Gjelbër amerikane. Nuk do të jetë një kalë Troje për të futur në territor evropian edhe atë që nuk ka të drejtë".

----------


## Ismaili

Pershendetje,
A din kush me gjere per kete teme, ku mund te gjej informacione te tilla...
falimenderit

----------

